# Is this the worlds most uncomfortable looking camper van



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

MAZDA BONGO FRIENDEE MPV 1995 2.5 DIESEL 4WD AUTO BLACK
Truly hideous


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

page not available for me but they do repairs on a Friday morning so that could be the problem


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Perhaps it was so ugly they took it off :lol:


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Aw come on it doesnt look that bad - at least the upholstery isnt all flowery - but that bed does not look comfortable.    

Milly


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its what I call a day van but with an awning on it will be Ok for a Holiday its what I call true camping :wink:


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

> Truly hideous


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Anyone with one of these reading this thread is now upset/angry.

Who are we to criticise another's choice in this world? [-X


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

I would call that a day van/ Multi purpose vehicle/ not really a camper, not really fit for holidays, unless it was going to be used as a kitchen, with awning attached. 

Not hideous as such but I might feel differently if I had to sleep on that bed- it certainly looks uncomfortable. but you worry about a good nights sleep when you are older, when I was younger I could sleep on the floor no problem.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

It looks like an adequate starter van for someone with not a lot of spare cash. Not top of the range, but good enough!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

That van would have been luxury for me -and far better than sleeping in my car which I did in my late teens - in the then Communist Yugoslavia. And better that some of the tents I've owned.

Now I'm afraid we've all gone soft wanting our vans to resemble mobile hotel rooms but vans such as this is what camping is really about.

Yes I've gone soft too but for younger people who possibly can only afford one vehicle a Bongo is ideal.


----------



## moragg (Jun 6, 2009)

Yep, thanks, that's what we started out with, it was a start for us to see if owning a motorhome was something we wanted. We decided it was and after months of research bought, what I'm sure you would describe as 'comfortable', our Hymer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Richard_M said:


> > Truly hideous
> 
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Anyone with one of these reading this thread is now upset/angry.
> ...


"Is this the worlds most uncomfortable looking camper van" is I think a question, and "truly hideous" is my feeling on how uncomfortable it looks.

So not a criticism at all.

No intention to upset, however I suppose it could and has been been misread.

So if you have one, Sorry, if you have this particular one, good luck with the sale.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I had words with the owners of a Bongo last year. 
Little old couple, Just like us in fact. The Bongo blew all of the whistles for them plus the added attraction they only paid £14K for it straight from the importer.
They look great with the roof down. Bit like a "Wheelhome" the 100mph motorhome mfg's. They use the Galaxy.

Our Van is a bit unconventional but we love it and what we also like is, it isn't a white caravan stuck on a van chassis. Its Grey and White.
Just a little unusual, about six in the UK we think. Goes like the clappers, made in Germany.

Steve


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi



I cannot see what your point is. They are very high spec, extremely reliable, don't leak,and do not judder in reverse. Oh and no problem getting under height barriers and fitting into car parking spaces, and they are no more ugly than some of the great white monstrosities you see spoiling most viewpoints these days. IMO.   


As they say "each to his own"



Andy


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Kev, you had better put your tin hat on and retreat to your deepest bunker if the Bongo Fury posse ever see this thread. :roll: 


SD


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

foll-de-roll said:


> Hi
> 
> I cannot see what your point is. They are very high spec, extremely reliable, don't leak,and do not judder in reverse. Oh and no problem getting under height barriers and fitting into car parking spaces, and they are no more ugly than some of the great white monstrosities you see spoiling most viewpoints these days. IMO.
> 
> ...


My point is it looks hideously uncomfortable, if that is not plain enough then I really don't know how to say, the bed is a row of seat backs and bases, look a bit like sleeping across a ploughed field. I could be wrong and it may the the most comfortable MH bed ever, but I doubt it.

END OF (as they say these days) :roll: :roll: :roll:

As for Bongo Fury, I have no axe to grind, if he likes them good for him, for myself one night on those seats I'd imagine it's be up for sale very quickly.

So if anyone wants have a further pop at me, fine, but try to read the post first, and you'll see that all I've basically said, is that it looks very uncomfortable, or are we not allowed an opinion on here anymore without some bully shouting someone down.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

SpeedyDux said:


> Kev, you had better put your tin hat on and retreat to your deepest bunker if the Bongo Fury posse ever see this thread. :roll:
> 
> SD


Not necessarily - one of the commonest discussions on BF is how to get a comfortable bed and memory foam, air beds and ordinary foam mattresses have all been suggested/tried, as has re-upholstery of the seats.

I also mis-read Kev's OP, had he titled it
"Is this the worlds most uncomfortable looking camper van *bed*"
I might have agreed, however as it appeared to be commenting on the Bongo itself I didn't.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*bongo camper van*

Looks OK to me for a first van


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

I too reckon there are far worse looking campers around. For a van that is 15 years old, I thought it looked pretty good. I have always thought that names like Bongo and Freda are pretty daft, but that is not the fault of the van. 

If I had limited budget and wanted a van small enough to fit in a supermarket parking space I could think of far worse ways to go.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Kev, you might be surprised. I'm guessing the seats all have interior springs, and with a little extra padding to level them, they just might be acceptable. 

In an equivalently-priced and aged coachbuilt motorhome with long-flattened foam cushions on a solid base, as they often used to be, the discomfort stakes might not be so very different. It looks an OK starter-van. 

As two shorties, we first no-tent 'camped' back in the '70s on cushions in the back of a Simca 1100 (remember those? - the first true hatchback, I reckon, predating the Renaults, but I may be wrong!) As someone else said, when you're young...


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm sure Kev didn't mean to offend any Bongo owners 

To find out more info on the breed checkout www.bongofury.co.uk the Owners Club website.

It may be of interest to realise that this year upwards of 300 will be taking part in their annual get together at Stourport on Severn, where almost every habitaion conversion will be different.

The vans be it Mazda Bongo or Ford Freda are imported into the UK as 8 seater mpv from Japan. Many of them are then converted over here by companies up & down the Country into campervans.

For many MHF members it has been their introduction into the world of Motorhoming, who then maybe progress on to other bigger units.

I must admit that although having had Hilda my AutoSleeper since 2007, I have also owned Monty, my fully converted Mazda Bongo since 2005, as I still find it a great drive.
Although I seldom use the habitation part, as we always use Hilda these days.

Travelling around the Country, it still amuses me that I spot far more Bongo than AutoSleeper Campervans, be it Symbol, or any other of the variations, including post 2007 variety, on the roads.

****


----------



## CSermanni (Mar 4, 2006)

If it helps ...
There is a huge sleeping area in the roof.
The electric rising roof tent is not only to give headroom, but comes complete with double mattress, accessible through a hatch.
So ..., you don't have to sleep on the "hideous" (uncomfortable, perhaps) seats.

For such a small vehicle, to be able to sleep four is quite clever.

Charles


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

For those who don't know, the Bongo is the most comfortable vehicle to drive. I managed 7 hours fast driving (not to be recommended) up from Biarritz (left it late for our ferry because we were having such a good time) and got out without so much as a single ache. It's got (as standard) air conditioning/climate control, automatic gearbox and the 2.5ltr engine makes it go like the proverbial s... off a greased spade. 

No, the bed isn't supreme comfort, but it's far from the most uncomfortable I've slept in. She may be small, but she is perfectly formed, and has many advantages over the white juggernauts.

We keep saying we must sell our Monty, but just getting into the driver's seat and all our resolve to sell her disappears.

Don't knock it if you haven't tried it :lol: 

Mrs D


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If I only had myself to consider then I would certainly have one. It will be a change from my juggernaut.

With 4WD, instead of waking up and looking up at the hills, I can wake up and look down into the valleys.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

IT must be your eyesight if you think those seats LOOK comfortable, which was my point.

And they may indeed be a very good van for their size, that wasn't my point.

I wonder how many on here have one anyway, as some seem a bit pricey for the age/size.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I wonder how many on here have one anyway, as some seem a bit pricey for the age/size.


Compare one to a VW of similar spec and age...........

Ooo, sorry you can't - as you can't get a VW with anywhere near the same spec, at any price.

If you had made clear in your original post that you were only commenting on the LOOK of the LIKELY COMFORT of the seats as a bed you might not have suffered such a kickback.

Yes I have a Bongo, No I don't sleep in it much any more.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think this site has way too many pedants, always looking to have a go at someone.

Fine, whatever, it became tiresome hours ago.

Get a grip people :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Ken_n_liz

Dont forget, you did link to the ebay site with the words.............

Truly hideous

Not surprised that proud owners are a bit unhappy!!!


signed,

disinterested, c class.

All the best

Davy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think this site has way too many pedants, always looking to have a go at someone.
> 
> Fine, whatever, it became tiresome hours ago.
> 
> Get a grip people :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


If you had made your criticism clearer so many people wouldn't have got it wrong would they?

You're quite right Kev and it's the rest of the world who are wrong (as usual) :roll:


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Whoops, steady on lads or we'll be in the Subs  

Horse for courses for me. I hired the Toyota equivalent in NZ (EZY Rentals) and was my first real M/H experience apart from 20 odd years living out of a Truck cab!!
It was dreadful, but I stuck it out for 4 weeks and convinced me 
that when retirement came I had to get something more substantial in order to "sell" the idea to the wife.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > I think this site has way too many pedants, always looking to have a go at someone.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Cheers Stanner old mate :lol: :lol: I knew it wasn't my fault :wink: :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wouldnt mind a stealth van like the bongo but just for me so I can go off on boys trips and the like for long weekends. I like the idea of being able to fly down the motorway, under a height barrier and onto a deserted beach or something.

This one seems to have what looks like a flat rear lounge seat which perhaps makes up into a bed?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1999-Mazda-bo...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item256128276b


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

We considered Bongos when we were looking for a camper van.

There are some nice ones about, but two points put us off.

There is no access to the rear from the cab area, you have to go outside and enter through the side door.

They are all imports, so history is difficult to check (ever notice how imported vehicles all seem to be around 50,000 miles).


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

We, too, started out with a Bongo. Small but perfectly formed 

We went all over Europe in it.

This was ours, very much a stealth camper...










...with a classic VW-style side conversion










But watch out, there are a LOT of very, very passionate Bongo owners about

(Bongo Bash 07)



































:lol:


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Just found a pic of the rental van that I mentioned earlier


----------

